# Phrag. longifolium var. gracile 'Birchwood' AM/AOS & longifolium 'Woodstream' AM/AOS



## eaborne (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is a comparison of the smallest form of the species with a larger one that is in bloom together right now. 
Phrag. longifolium var. gracile 'Birchwood' AM/AOS




The var. gracile 'Birchwood' is on the left and the regular form 'Woodstream' on the right.




It's very noticeable in the plant size.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 10, 2014)

Interesting comparaison! Nice bench of Phrags too!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 10, 2014)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Interesting comparaison! Nice bench of Phrags too!



Thanks!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I don't think I've seen the gracile variety in person, at least I don't recall at the moment. Are there significant differences in flower size?


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2014)

I like the 'Birchwood'. It seems to have a more open flower and the smaller
size is very nice on a crowded bench. I wish I could peep around the flowers to
see all the beautiful plants in the background.


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Are there significant differences in flower size?



There are others here that are much more knowledgeable than myself, but yes the longifolium var. gracile is smaller in all its parts including the flower. It's very noticeable in the plant size though as you can see from the above picture. For me, the natural spread on the var. gracile 'Birchwood' AM/AOS clone averages 10.5cm and the longifolium 'Woodstream' AM/AOS averages 15.5cm. I know that longifolium var. hincksianum can get over 18.0cm.

The var. gracile has been used in breeding to create smaller, "windowsill" size plants in lieu of the full size species.

Here is an example of two Phrag. Eric Young (longifolium x besseae) made with the var. gracile (left) and the regular form(right.) As you can see, the width of the leaves are much wider and longer on the plant that the regular form was used. (The clone on the right is Eric Young 'Ronald Lee' AM/AOS.)




Comparing the flower size of the two above Eric Youngs, at last blooming the one made with the var. gracile parent had a NS of 11.0cm, and the 'Ronald Lee' made with the regular longifolium was 14.8cm when it received its award.
Here is the flower of the Phrag. Eric Young 'Ronald Lee' AM/AOS above.




I hope this helps!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea Eron is Phrag crazy. Now the trick is for Eron to come up with a mottled leaf Phrag to break up the boring sea of green!oke:


----------



## eaborne (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmmmm, if only...


----------

